# looking for DnD game in Ann Arbor



## pickle (Oct 31, 2005)

I am a student and am looking for a game. I can run a game or I would be happy just to play. I know how to play 3.5 and other d20 games. So post if you are looking for a game or need a player.

  -pickle


----------



## Thengine (Nov 17, 2005)

I am a student at U-M Dearborn, looking for a game of 3.5. Let me know if you get more players.


----------

